# Electric Bill



## Rosebud (Apr 10, 2011)

Our power bill went up 60.00 a month. We are on the pay the same each month plan and it has been under 100.00 for 20 years. Now it jumped to 150.00 I know we have cheap energy in this area. I think the company had a 20 % increase but that wouldn't count for  60 bucks. That can't be my lights? 40 bucks a month? Could it?


----------



## Roddy (Apr 10, 2011)

Yes, and that's cheap. Lucky you! Mine's up more like $200


----------



## 420_Osborn (Apr 10, 2011)

Rose, your running a 600 and a 400 right? I'm in the "same area" and with both lights they only go up about $15....I think it has something to do with the percentage increase. 

Is a friendly phone call in order?


----------



## dman1234 (Apr 10, 2011)

JMO, but i dont like to rock the boat with the power company, i dont call them and they dont call me.

before you know it they wanna help you find out why you are using more power.


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 10, 2011)

Thanks you guys, yes, dman and Oso, I have been toying with calling them. Like you said damn, don't put attention on my account, but yes Oso, that would be a almost 60 % increase. Your running a 1000 too right?
Yes it is a 400 and a 600, plus a couple small t5's in the closet.

Roddy, how much of your bill  is lights? I have a pretty small house, 1400 square feet is all.


----------



## Roddy (Apr 10, 2011)

That's the increase from norm, Rosie! Of course, I was running a heater and am running fans...an A/C will probably mean a bit more increase over summer, plus I'm looking to add another 1000w HPS! OUCH!!


----------



## 420_Osborn (Apr 10, 2011)

Its hard to think of a way to confirm the % increase ... cuz I probably wouldnt be calling them myself. I'd have a friend call them. But I do feel that a call to the PUD is in order. 

Unless you started running the A/C and forgot...LOL


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 10, 2011)

No, too cold for Ac. I was thinking I would call the pud and ask what the percent increase was and not give them my account number. I am legal, but why draw attention, I guess. 

Roddy, you are paying 200 dollars extra a month to grow? 
Mr RB would be highly disappointed if I did that. LOLOLO


----------



## dman1234 (Apr 10, 2011)

I forgot you were legal, just a fantasy for me.

Call them up and give them heck, LOL.


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 10, 2011)

I hope you can be legal some day soon dman. The whole country needs to be legal...and not just medical. Don't get me started. :argue: :48: :**: :hairpull:


----------



## Dr. Manny Bowles (Apr 10, 2011)

Just do the math, look on your energy bill and see how much they are charging you per kwh (kilawatt hour). .10 per kwh would be 10 cents for every hour you were using 1000 watts. So if you have 1000w worth of lights, plus your ballasts and some t5's you might be around 1500w lets say. If you were paying .10 per kwh (for example), you would be paying .15 cents an hour to run your lighting setup. 
After adding in the exhaust fans, circulation fans etc your bill can go up pretty fast.


----------



## niteshft (Apr 10, 2011)

I'm running a 1000w light Rose and my bill went up by at least 70 bucks so you are in the ballpark for that wattage. I'm certain my rates are higher than yours.

Edit: Not bad for the total amout of weed you get and what it comes out to per oz.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Apr 10, 2011)

They generally only reevaluate your account once a year when you are on level pay.  If in the past year you used more than $1200 worth of electricity, 2 things are going to happen.  First of all, your monthly payment is going to go up to reflect your new usage number, but you also have to pay back whatever electricity you used over $1200.


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 10, 2011)

Our's is every 6 months here.


----------



## Locked (Apr 10, 2011)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> They generally only reevaluate your account once a year when you are on level pay.  If in the past year you used more than $1200 worth of electricity, 2 things are going to happen.  First of all, your monthly payment is going to go up to reflect your new usage number, but you also have to pay back whatever electricity you used over $1200.




:yeahthat:

That's what I was thinking...


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 10, 2011)

NO KIDDING Orange, that is right.


----------



## rotten_socks420 (Apr 10, 2011)

You kno I would almost say that you RoseBud and Oso probably live like in the same area as me from the sounds of it. Crazy, a person never really truly knows there own neighbors.... lol


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 10, 2011)

You would be lucky to have either one of us for neighbors, I think. Whenever I mention Oso to my family, they are pretty sure he is a serial killer, but I vouch for him. He's my friend.

Are you in eastern Wa RS?


----------



## 420_Osborn (Apr 10, 2011)

:rofl: Me!! A Serial Killer!!?? :doh: DOH!!!

I'm am the biggest "Cereal" killah you've ever talked to!!


----------



## StoneyBud (Apr 10, 2011)

For those of you that really want to know what each device you have is costing you per/month on your electric bill, you might consider buying a "Kill-A-Watt" Meter.

$20.28 at Home Depot
*homedepot.com/buy/electrical/electrical-tools-accessories/kill-a-watt-83064.html*

It will allow you to track EXACTLY what each of your devices costs you.

For example, I just hooked it up to my two 430 watt HPS lights in my flowering room. Each 12 hours, it tells me to the decimal point how much electricity was used and to the minute, how much time was involved.

By doing a bit of math, I've found that those two 430 watt HPS cost me $1.30 for each day they are on for 12 hours. 

That meter is worth its weight in gold, in peace of mind.

Plus, its just fun to play with...hehe :hubba: 

The way I calculate my REAL electric bill costs per/kwh is to use the entire amount of the bill, including taxes for this, taxes for that, this charge, that charge.....it's all part of your bill.

The supposed kwh rating is nonsense after you add all that other stuff.

It knocks mine from ten cents per/kwh, all the way to 13 cents.

I use the past years costs to determine the total and then divide by the number of months for a one month average. For me, that average is 13 cents per/kilowatt.

Get that meter! It's priced great and is one hell of a tool!

Plug and Play!


----------



## Old_SSSC_Guy (Apr 10, 2011)

I've grown in 4 different states and each has cost me from $35-$45 a month per 1000 watt...  

You got budget plan variance adjusted... heh...


----------



## StoneyBud (Apr 10, 2011)

Old_SSSC_Guy said:
			
		

> I've grown in 4 different states...


 
Me too!

States I've grown in:

1. When I'm high

2. When I'm not high

3. When I'm drunk.

4. when I'm not drunk.

What?.....

Wait......

Oh....hehe :doh:


----------



## Old_SSSC_Guy (Apr 10, 2011)

you forgot:

5.  When I'm sleeping

6.  When I'm awake


----------



## Old_SSSC_Guy (Apr 10, 2011)

Definately agree with Stony.  those little meters are handy as hell all around the house, especially in the grow.  the 'deluxe' Kill-A-Watt now includes a timer too.  they are slick...

only problem with them is they don't make a 220v model.





			
				StoneyBud said:
			
		

> For those of you that really want to know what each device you have is costing you per/month on your electric bill, you might consider buying a "Kill-A-Watt" Meter.
> 
> $20.28 at Home Depot
> *homedepot.com/buy/electrical/electrical-tools-accessories/kill-a-watt-83064.html*
> ...


----------



## StoneyBud (Apr 10, 2011)

Old_SSSC_Guy said:
			
		

> you forgot:
> 
> 5. When I'm sleeping
> 
> 6. When I'm awake


 
Oh hell! I've been in those states too!

But, but, but....they're inclusive within the first four....hehe


----------



## StoneyBud (Apr 10, 2011)

Old_SSSC_Guy said:
			
		

> they don't make a 220v model.


 
They do now...

*amazon.co.uk/Plug-In-Power-and-Energy-Monitor/dp/B000Q7PJGW/*


----------



## Old_SSSC_Guy (Apr 10, 2011)

THANKS STONEY!!!  i've wanted one of those suckers in 220v for years...  i wanna take one apart and mount it in a room control system.  it seems to have a non-standard plug type than what's used in the USA, but adaptable.

i genuflect in Stoney's general direction.


----------



## Old_SSSC_Guy (Apr 10, 2011)

well, scratch that.  they want about $50 US to ship it...  

sigh. i feel so denied...


----------



## tcbud (Apr 10, 2011)

If you are in California, you have the "drought Surcharges".  More you use the more you pay.  They came about because of lack of rain.  This year was abundant rain, and I highly doubt they just go away, taxes never just go away.  I pay $60 for the electrics and $20 for the surcharges.  Racket if I ever saw one.

I hope you didn't faint when you opened that bill Rose.


----------



## StoneyBud (Apr 10, 2011)

Old_SSSC_Guy said:
			
		

> well, scratch that. they want about $50 US to ship it...
> 
> sigh. i feel so denied...


 
You could take a 110v one to an electronics repair place to be converted, but the labor would jack the costs to the same thing anyway.

A few resistors and a low profile socket conversion...if you're into electronics...

If not, I'd not mess with it.

If things EVER slow down for me, I might get one and convert it for fun. If I do, I'll post the procedure with pics.


----------



## StoneyBud (Apr 10, 2011)

Meco Power guard is a new product out. It supposedly does the same thing as the Kill-A-Volt, but at 220v.

I couldn't find anyone who lists it yet...

Edit: And another product that measures the entire house at once. This could be refined by noting the current reading and then turning on the device you want to see. Then just calculate the difference.

*amazon.com/Blue-Line-Innovations-BLI-24000-PowerCost/dp/B000RBEGTS*



.


----------



## rotten_socks420 (Apr 10, 2011)

Rosebud said:
			
		

> You would be lucky to have either one of us for neighbors, I think. Whenever I mention Oso to my family, they are pretty sure he is a serial killer, but I vouch for him. He's my friend.
> 
> Are you in eastern Wa RS?


Yes I do, more or less Central


----------



## OGKushman (Apr 10, 2011)

lol 200 or so is my tv, computers, security, welder, fridge, a/c.....


so 2400 a year is expected minimum. 
my parents home used 600 a month when my father was alive. temps at 70 year round


i know mine has gone up 50+$ in the last month also


----------



## 420_Osborn (Apr 10, 2011)

you guys are scaring me with these huge freakin #'s

I live in a small 2 bedroom apt, and with 1K of lights, 6 bulb T-5, a few fans including a 6" inline, the a/c and heat for the living room...I'm only running at $80 max...average is $65


----------



## StoneyBud (Apr 10, 2011)

OGKushman said:
			
		

> lol 200 or so is my tv, computers, security, welder, fridge, a/c.....
> 
> 
> so 2400 a year is expected minimum.
> ...


 
I hear ya man. The A/C is the big one for me. In the hot months that I have the A/C on 24/7, my bill shoots up to about $300 per/mo with everything else added.


----------



## Irish (Apr 10, 2011)

this is a good reason to grow outdoors in the summer if your able. cut that light bill in half. i know some cant swing it because of location. another suggestion, grow more in winter to last entire summer. :hubba: thats what we do, then a few outdoors is a bonus if they make it to harvest.

i hear some throwing out figures of .10 cents a kwh? whatttt! i'm getting robbed badly then. ours is .58 cents a kwh. and i'm very close to a nuclear power plant. 

my bill is so strange too. it is divided into quarters. four of them. so each week the power usage is set at a different price??? i've always thought it was very strange. .58 is as high as it is in one quarter. (week).:doh: 

does anyone else get charged for electric use this way??? i'm baffled...


----------



## ozzydiodude (Apr 11, 2011)

Irish you sure your not listed as a business?


----------



## StoneyBud (Apr 11, 2011)

Irish said:
			
		

> this is a good reason to grow outdoors in the summer if your able. cut that light bill in half. i know some cant swing it because of location. another suggestion, grow more in winter to last entire summer. :hubba: thats what we do, then a few outdoors is a bonus if they make it to harvest.
> 
> i hear some throwing out figures of .10 cents a kwh? whatttt! i'm getting robbed badly then. ours is .58 cents a kwh. and i'm very close to a nuclear power plant.
> 
> ...


 
No outside growing for this old man. Those days are over! Jeeeez man, you pay .58 per? Holy Crap! I'd have $1,500 power bills!

I think that line from the nuke plant is leakin, man! I always want to divide my electric bill into quarters too.....rip, rip....hehe, but the bastids will still make me pay it!


----------



## OGKushman (Apr 11, 2011)

:yeahthat: 

im tier5 just under 20 cents per kw/h


----------



## The Effen Gee (Apr 11, 2011)

...I have had power bills for over 1400 before. Thanks to San Jose...jerks...


----------



## dman1234 (Apr 11, 2011)

Irish said:
			
		

> this is a good reason to grow outdoors in the summer if your able. cut that light bill in half. i know some cant swing it because of location. another suggestion, grow more in winter to last entire summer. :hubba: thats what we do, then a few outdoors is a bonus if they make it to harvest.
> 
> i hear some throwing out figures of .10 cents a kwh? whatttt! i'm getting robbed badly then. ours is .58 cents a kwh. and i'm very close to a nuclear power plant.
> 
> ...


 

I get charged different prices for different times of day, (smart meter)
price jumps up in the mornings and evenings.

 when its at it lowest (overnight and middle of the day) its 5.8 cents peak is 11.2 cents, 58 cents is crazy, i couldnt afford to grow at those prices and would be cheaper walking down to the corner and snagging a bag.


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 11, 2011)

But it isn't grown organically with passion from the corner.

we only pay .0605 here. I think the added 600 in December along with cold weather made us negative and continued that way till now. So we will make the payments and hopefully go down a little in 6 months.  My plan was to not grow in the summer. Then my seeds came and .......
Meanwhile, i am being much more careful of other energy uses.


----------



## maineharvest (Apr 12, 2011)

Wow I only pay 8 cent per kw/h.


----------



## maineharvest (Apr 12, 2011)

The power company has started installing smart meters in my town.  My buddy is all paranoid about running two 400hps but I dont think he has anything to worry about.  Does anybody here have a smart meter?


----------



## StoneyBud (Apr 12, 2011)

Rosebud said:
			
		

> we only pay .0605 here.





			
				maineharvest said:
			
		

> Wow I only pay 8 cent per kw/h.


 
Is that after you factor in all the other charges?

On mine, the taxes and other charges add about 3 cents per/kwh to it.

You have to take your entire bill and divide it by the kwh's.

How much is it then?


----------



## maineharvest (Apr 12, 2011)

StoneyBud said:
			
		

> Is that after you factor in all the other charges?
> 
> On mine, the taxes and other charges add about 3 cents per/kwh to it.
> 
> ...


 

My guess would be 11 cents per kwh:hubba:


----------



## maineharvest (Apr 12, 2011)

My electric company has a monthly fee of $30(if I remember correctley) just to supply the power and then I have to pay for the electricity on top of that.  Is that commen or do I just not know how to read my bill?  When I wasnt growing I would pay more in the supply charge then I would in power used.


----------



## niteshft (Apr 12, 2011)

Hi maine, I live further north in the state and have a different supplier. Mine charges per kWh .06549 for distribution and .02436 for transmission for a total of .08985. Energy supply costs .0625169 per kWh for a total of .172419, this month anyway. So yeh, they charge more for delivery than supply as well but all the time.


----------



## StoneyBud (Apr 13, 2011)

maineharvest said:
			
		

> My guess would be 11 cents per kwh:hubba:


 
That's close to mine. Mine fluctuates between 10 and 13 cents per/kwh.


----------

